# Should I get a sweater coat for my Puppy?



## lovablepet (Jan 12, 2009)

I just got a puppy two weeks ago and my puppy is always cold outside when I walk him. Should I get a sweater coat for him?


----------



## petloverus (Jan 12, 2009)

*Sweaters and outerwear are so important!*

Just like you and me, sweaters and outerwear are so important for us, so I don’t see why it would be any different for your pet when they’re outdoors this winter…. Yesterday, I saw this article online and I think it would appeal to you and answer your questions. It’s online at PetProducts


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

My pit bull LOVES her sweater! She comes running up to me and sticks her head in the sweater and never wants to take it off! I say definitely give the sweater a try.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

What breed is the puppy and how old is it?


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

I think a sweater is a good idea - if you start them young, they don't freak out about the feel of it on them. My sister has a Rhodesian Ridgeback (sp?) and he's much happier (and warmer) with his sweater on.

My hubby thinks it's silly and mean to dress dogs in any clothing - but he's the first to cover them with a towel or light blanket at night if it's chilly in the house!


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

My Mini Schnauzer has coats, sweaters, long-johns, boots, etc. I was one that NEVER put clothes on a dog....until the Schnauz came a long. He just can't stay warm long enough to enjoy a walk or a hike with me and the Newf this time of year, so, bundled up he gets.


----------

